# Help!! vehicle paperwork!!



## Les66 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi to all. I'm new, first post actually. Trying to suss out some basic legalities on things in advance, vehicle ownership the current one. I come from a sleepy place where ya just buy one, anywhere, and as long as it's registered ya go in and pay the transfer fee and off ya go!! Keep the rego paid, thats it, unless the police put it off the road for being unroadworthy. Then ya either scrap it or get it fixed, get it checked again by the police, and off ya go. I've learnt so far that in thailand ya need a long term visa to buy a vehicle-thats easy-but the plethora of paperwork, 'books' and other info in the classifieds is, as we say here, DOIN MY HEAD IN!! :confused2:Any help on clarifying all this in a nice, logical sequence would be highly appreciated.


----------



## JustChris (Jun 4, 2009)

You need to have a residency document from immigration to buy a car, truck or motorcycle which is step one. Step two you need to take the car or truck to the DMV where thy will inspect it, tax it and register it in your name. Motorcycles can usually be done by the dealer in my experience. Pretty simple but get there early if you live in a populated place.


----------

